# Salt Shortage Inevitable ?



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone else hearing rumors of this?:blink:

Your Purchasing Price for Bulk ?

Bagged ?


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

This is SO old news. . . . pricing and supply issues from last season apparently never got straightened out. Do a search on www.letstalksnow.com for a more complete history and current market conditions.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

apkole said:


> This is SO old news. . . . pricing and supply issues from last season apparently never got straightened out. Do a search on www.letstalksnow.com for a more complete history and current market conditions.


Yeah where you been snow man this is old news man :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Such Marketing/Screw The Pooch (Consumer) Crap!!!!

Salt is GD abundant! All types!


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Dont believe the hype ?:blink:

the snowman is concerned


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Being the snowman and all I would think the less salt the better:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There could be some truth to this:

*Salt Shortage, High Prices May Mean Slippery Roads*

http://wcco.com/consumer/salt.shortage.slippery.2.823082.html

Not that it is most likely an artificial shortage but....


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Im thinking - 12 skids and 22 bulk friday..:blink:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My cousin just bought a couple pallets of bags and the salesman told him to get it now, because he doesn't know if he will be able to get it later.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

You know all that salt isnt good for you. lol

Thank god we dont need that stuff . :no:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AS I said............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halite

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt



But here is what the Fookers are doing to/for us!

http://www.wtov9.com/news/17598223/detail.html


----------

